# Cruze Automatic Transmission reliability



## mzr55 (Nov 16, 2018)

After watching this Scotty Kilmer video, I am now paranoid about the transmission in my Cruze. youtu.be/KePrK9FseGk?t=147

He claims that he has a customer that had the automatic transmission on their Cruze replaced three times. He does not specify the year or mileage of the Cruze.

My Cruze is a 2013 LTZ, and it has just under 50,000 miles (with an automatic). The only issue I ever had, was that the the rear main seal was replaced about a year and a half ago (it was a very slow leak).

*Is this a known issue with the Generation 1 Automatic Transmissions, do they need to be replaced a lot? Or is this an issue with generation 2?* Someone said in the comments that 'as long as it's 2012-16 then your good﻿'. I really like my Cruze, I hope this is not an issue.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Ugh, more fallout from that guy. Never watch any of his videos any more; they are full of word vomit and untruth.

The auto transmission in Cruzes is perfectly reliable if it IS NOT a 2011 model. The 6T30/40 was redesigned for 2012+ model years.

The 2012+ automatics have been just fine with lifespans of 150K+. Keep the fluid changed at 45k intervals and it'll treat you well.

Cruzes have a lot of issues, but the auto transmission is not one of them.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Ignor Kilmer......If it isn't a Asian car he beats it up.

Rob


----------



## sklemetti (Dec 18, 2019)

jblackburn said:


> Ugh, more fallout from that guy. Never watch any of his videos any more; they are full of word vomit and untruth.
> 
> The auto transmission in Cruzes is perfectly reliable if it IS NOT a 2011 model. The 6T30/40 was redesigned for 2012+ model years.
> 
> ...


Do Cruze's have shift solenoid failures?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

sklemetti said:


> Do Cruze's have shift solenoid failures?


Haven't seen it beyond the 2011 model year.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Someone needs to throw Kilmer in the trash where he belongs, because he's absolute garbage.


----------



## XjJunky (May 28, 2020)

Mine has a bit over 177000 miles on it. Just had to replace the tranny cooler lines for the first time about 2000 miles ago. I would say they hold up pretty good, and I'm definitely not easy on it at all


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

MP81 said:


> Someone needs to throw Kilmer in the trash where he belongs, because he's absolute garbage.


Yeah he’s, just there to cause drama and clickbait.


----------



## Morsel (May 11, 2021)

Change the fluid, keep it cool, dont overfill it and you'll be fine.


----------



## J_Sturg (Sep 5, 2021)

Morsel said:


> Change the fluid, keep it cool, dont overfill it and you'll be fine.
> 
> View attachment 292047
> 
> ...


Hello. Do you have a post somewhere on the mods to your Cruze? It looks very similar to what I'd like to do for the 2013 LT RS I inherited from my baby sister when she was murdered.


----------



## Johnny B (Jun 4, 2019)

Morsel said:


> Change the fluid, keep it cool, dont overfill it and you'll be fine.


Preach it...

Those tires FTW !!!


----------

